# have boat need trout fisherman



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Looking for someone that knows the Galveston bay system that would like to go on our boat (Kenner21 with 150 Optimax) and share their trout fishing expertise. We have done well with the flounder but lacking knowledge for trout. Share your experience with us and get a free fishing trip. May bring significant other and/or kids if you'd like. We are easy going and like to have fun - no dry personalities please. Prefer live bait fishing. Please private message if interested.


----------



## troutloon (May 4, 2006)

Try the shel beds in east bay. you can drift them and they usually hold trout this time of year. Water is usually 4-6 feet and you can throw live shrimp under a cork out there all day long. 

tight lines !


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

troutloon said:


> Try the shel beds in east bay. you can drift them and they usually hold trout this time of year. Water is usually 4-6 feet and you can throw live shrimp under a cork out there all day long.
> 
> tight lines !


Poking around the entrances to the Tiki Island canals using this technique also works well this time of year.


----------

